
My Tangible Standard Library (RoR/Agility Books) - isaac
http://www.syntacticsugardaddy.com/2007/01/17/my-tangible-standard-library/
======
jamiequint
+1 for Ruby for Rails, one of the best programming books I've read in a while.

